

Adventures in Self Publishing - bemmu
https://www.petekeen.net/adventures-in-self-publishing

======
zrail
Oh hey, thanks for posting :)

These numbers are somewhat outdated. As of today the total is slightly over
$34k.

There was quite a discussion when this was first on HN over a year ago, as
well:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6320333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6320333)

------
traughber
This is awesome.

~~~
zrail
Thanks!

